# My poor puppy is sideways



## smoke-daddy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi...I recently changed my avatar, and my poor puppy is sideways now.   He wasnt sideways when I posted him...help!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2015)

I uploaded your photo...  cropped it to a different dimension....  short and wide...   you can click on this photo until you get to "original" and use it, or re crop you photo until it fits correctly...    Good looking dog....













avatar87a92fef_Dagan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


----------



## smoke-daddy (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Dave!


----------

